

US Marines testing ball shaped “Bot” for beach landings - rbc
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/02/marines-are-building-robotic-war-balls/105258/

======
theophrastus
Reminds one a bit of The Great Panjandrum
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panjandrum](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panjandrum)
"At first all went well. Panjandrum rolled into the sea and began to head for
the shore...Then a clamp gave: first one, then two more rockets broke free..."

